# night bite



## formaly fryerman

got 6 tonight,started at 7:30 done at 9:00,husky jerks,helsinki and blue chrome,lake was flat lots of shiners around.biggest was 26and 24 inches'try to post pics tomorow


----------



## joebertin

Thanks for the report. How deep?


----------



## Kenlow1

Trolling or casting?


----------



## formaly fryerman




----------



## formaly fryerman

Sorry forgot to say i was casting off the rocks,got 6 monday and 2 tonight.


----------



## formaly fryerman

got 2 tonight tons of baitfish,had to stop after 1 hour,major reel malfuntion,


----------



## formaly fryerman

got 3 tonight,2 guys by me got at least 10


----------



## Doboy

Found these videos, searching around Youtube for HOW-TO's.
MAN, I wish the DNR would build 'wave breakers' like these, at least in every Erie shoreline city!?
Like EAST, Geneva to PA line,,, both sides of every marina!
(so us old farts can safely FISH off shore!)

Catching Lake Erie Walleye from Shore! Night Bite - Fall 2021 - YouTube


----------



## formaly fryerman

got 2 tonight,saw6 or7 others caught.


----------



## PBJ

Does it matter where you go? I've always wanted to go at night but not sure where. Are they everywhere? Or is western basin better?


----------



## formaly fryerman

all along the shoreline from huron to lorain to clevland.If happysnag reads this thread Iam sure he could point you in several directions and locations,check out some of his threads.


----------



## formaly fryerman

by the way ,could not even get a bump tonight,only saw 1keeper and 2 throwbacks.


----------



## HappySnag

PBJ said:


> Does it matter where you go? I've always wanted to go at night but not sure where. Are they everywhere? Or is western basin better?


you can go to any exces to shore lake erie,some people moove from spot to spot to find fish,some fish one spot and waiting for fish come true.some day you catch 0 or 1,and some day you catch limit. you can catch eyes any time in 24 hours.one night 200 people each had limit, next day they show up at same spot and noubody got fish.every day is defrent.you can fish from michigan to PA.you have to put time in and you will get your fish.


----------



## stampman 60

HappySnag said:


> you can go to any exces to shore lake erie,some people moove from spot to spot to find fish,some fish one spot and waiting for fish come true.some day you catch 0 or 1,and some day you catch limit. you can catch eyes any time in 24 hours.one night 200 people each had limit, next day they show up at same spot and noubody got fish.every day is defrent.you can fish from michigan to PA.you have to put time in and you will get your fish.


so true. last yr. you were allowed 10 fish. Huron 9 fish between 6:30 to 8:30 stayed till sun rise for #10 didn't happen. . 60 + walking off pier with stringers. next night more people saw 1 fish caught, left at 11 p.m. Sandusky once no fish till 10:30 then 4 people caught 11 fish in 45 minutes. YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN.


----------



## Hatchetman

stampman 60 said:


> so true. last yr. you were allowed 10 fish. Huron 9 fish between 6:30 to 8:30 stayed till sun rise for #10 didn't happen. . 60 + walking off pier with stringers. next night more people saw 1 fish caught, left at 11 p.m. Sandusky once no fish till 10:30 then 4 people caught 11 fish in 45 minutes. YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN.


You were allowed 10 walleye??


----------



## FarmerChris

I read that 3 times. I think it is supposed read as “the last year you were allowed 10 fish……..”


----------



## Hatchetman

FarmerChris said:


> I read that 3 times. I think it is supposed read as “the last year you were allowed 10 fish……..”



That makes more sense....


----------



## formaly fryerman

wondering how you guys fishing cleveland,lorain,or other areas at night are doing,


----------



## stampman 60

Hatchetman said:


> You were allowed 10 walleye??


1997 was the last yr.


----------



## RJDowm

Lorain has been slow off rocks


----------



## yobrick007

Night bite in Cleveland mostly slow... fish don’t seem to be in tight. Did good last wed in 41 - 44 ft. Smithwicks & husky jerks.

also heard that a 13+ was caught today


----------



## formaly fryerman

got 1 tonight just has it got dark on a p10 blue chrome,then the snag gods decided it was time to claim it,saw 6 other ones caught by 3 other guys by me,using jigs with big ioshy like tails,know what i got to get for tommorow.fingers get cold fast now adays.


----------



## bobk

yobrick007 said:


> Night bite in Cleveland mostly slow... fish don’t seem to be in tight. Did good last wed in 41 - 44 ft. Smithwicks & husky jerks.
> 
> also heard that a 13+ was caught today











13.44 I think.


----------



## dcool

That one will be hard to beat.


----------



## Labman1127

Enjoy the new boats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Thats a hog


----------



## laguna21

Wow!


----------



## formaly fryerman

no fish or bumps for me last night,looks like temps and waves will keep me off the rocks till next week


----------



## yobrick007

Night bite has been picking up in Cleveland, kept 12 last night in 30-34 ft. Smithwicks & husky jerks. Good eaters, no tourny fish


----------



## formaly fryerman

trolling or




trolling or casting from rocks


----------



## yobrick007

We were trolling, 50-70 ft leads @ 1.3-1.6. Might try casting later in the week w the rough lake forecast. Will let you know if we pull anything


----------



## allwayzfishin

Yeah, same here on the night bite. Lots of chunk 20-24" fish. Haven't been able to break the 10lb weight yet in ctown. My biggest fish was just over 9lbs so far. I may relocate my efforts after the weather stabilizes. Well see how the quality of fish goes. The quantity is definitely available tho lol. After seeing the new leaders, those big girls are certainly somewhere...just gotta find them. Good luck to everyone who ventures out. Stay safe


----------



## yobrick007

@allwayzfishin, 

Ours also... we have 5 Fish O's since the brawl started and our biggest is just over 9. Like that Ctown fish are starting to tighten up but still lookin for them big girls too


----------



## formaly fryerman

last night,no fish.no bumps lots of emeralds around.sheffield lake


----------



## stampman 60

All I'm been catching is lead free walleyes. does anyone know where the leaded one's are????


----------



## rnewman

stampman 60 said:


> All I'm been catching is lead free walleyes. does anyone know where the leaded one's are????


Most likely on the bottom!!!


----------



## yobrick007

last night, tremendous marks around 55th but not one hit, 9 or 10 boats out there and didn't see them pulling anything either. fished from 4-9.


----------



## fishnguy

yobrick007 said:


> last night, tremendous marks around 55th but not one hit, 9 or 10 boats out there and didn't see them pulling anything either. fished from 4-9.



It was like that Wednesday too. Marks everywhere. 2 walleye in 7 hrs.


----------



## B Ron 11

They seem to be eating better during the day.


----------



## Buzzi

Last night (Friday)I fished between Old Woman’s Creek and the Huron River from 6:00 -10:00. Glad to hear I wasn’t the only one with an empty livewell.


----------



## matticito

casted for an hour and half tonight at east 72


----------



## stampman 60

matticito said:


> View attachment 499686
> casted for an hour and half tonight at east 72





matticito said:


> View attachment 499686
> casted for an hour and half tonight at east 72


I heard this was disqualified do to lead.


----------



## Kenlow1

Matticito, my son and I fished of the Huron pier Wed nite and I never seen so much bait in the river! We fished from 5-8:30 pm and got the skunk! We never saw a fish caught and guys coming from the lite house did not get bit either. I personally caught/snagged over 25 shad in one hour of fishing. The times I didn’t snag a shad I could feel my P-10 hitting them as I was going thru them. There were also schools of shiners that were coming by the wall in waves. They were stacked 2 ft deep. Could have netted enough to fish 2 years.


----------



## formaly fryerman

Same for me last night,off sheffield lake,no fish or bumps,looks like they"ve shut down or are just not there.is this it for the year casting at night,what do you think happy snag?


----------



## HappySnag

formaly fryerman said:


> Same for me last night,off sheffield lake,no fish or bumps,looks like they"ve shut down or are just not there.is this it for the year casting at night,what do you think happy snag?


it depend on fish decision to come close to the rocks.
last year they started ice fishing Mosquito lake and next few days was 36 degre temperature,the line will not freeze,then i went to edgewater rocks i had best bite from 5 pm till 11pm and beter quality fish.got my limit at 8pm.


----------



## stampman 60

2 things as many have said before. 1 If they are full no need to feed, as why lots of marks and no bites. 2 if they eat away from the shore no need to go there. DNR says there is a lot of shad in the lake. maybe cause of the 2 mild winters.


----------



## fishnguy

stampman 60 said:


> 2 things as many have said before. 1 If they are full no need to feed, as why lots of marks and no bites. 2 if they eat away from the shore no need to go there. DNR says there is a lot of shad in the lake. maybe cause of the 2 mild winters.


They consider last year a mild winter? I recall the lake being completely frozen over at one point which certainly doesn't happen every year. I thought we had a long inland ice fishing season last year.


----------



## miked913

fishnguy said:


> They consider last year a mild winter? I recall the lake being completely frozen over at one point which certainly doesn't happen every year. I thought we had a long inland ice fishing season last year.


Fished in my boat new years eve and then March 5th. 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

It was crazy good casting from shore last night. That's all I'm gonna say. My biggest was 10.7. I probably landed 18-20 in just a few hours. One of those special nights to remember


----------



## baitguy

fishnguy said:


> They consider last year a mild winter? I recall the lake being completely frozen over at one point which certainly doesn't happen every year. I thought we had a long inland ice fishing season last year.


it gets cold in january and february, often frozen over or close to it, sometimes not for very long and you wouldn't want to walk on it but shows up on the satellites ... I'm not an ice guy but I don't think they had a particularly long season last year, maybe even a bit shorter than what's considered normal ... lake was 51 today, it's several weeks from freezing and that's not unusually late ...


----------



## chuckle

allwayzfishin said:


> It was crazy good casting from shore last night. That's all I'm gonna say. My biggest was 10.7. I probably landed 18-20 in just a few hours. One of those special nights to remember


Wow Adam,sounds like you got extra lucky! Glad to hear Bro !!!!


----------



## stampman 60

I have been on the ice at Erie since 1994. yes you can find ice in the Harbors most of the winter . As far as the lake it's self I fish out of PIB for about month last yr. but the rest of the lake was not safe. Year before what little places to get out was full of shoved ice and didn't last but a short time. Has been a few yrs.with good safe ice for any extended time.


----------



## ErieBoy75

New's Eve to March 14 for me. 2020 was the best.....fished Jan and Feb. Nice grade of fish, too. (That's from a boat.)


----------

